# Eclipse: JavaFX mit JDK11 nutzen



## OSchriever (20. Jan 2020)

Hi, folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir JavaFX 11.0.2 von Gluon heruntergeladen und wollte es jetzt nach einer Youtube-Anleitung installieren, damit ich mit Eclipse JavaFX-Programme programmieren kann.
Dort wurde erklärt, dass man unter Properties-> Java Build Path-> Libraries auf Add Library klicken soll. Das ist leider nicht möglich, da in dem Fenster bei mir Modulepath und Classpath angezeigt werden, ich kann erst auf Add Library klicken wenn ich eins von beiden ausgewählt habe.

Da in Modulepath auch das JDK11.0.2 drin ist, habe ich das JavaFX 11.0.2 auch dort rein gesetzt. Die Klasse kann jetzt auch JavaFX Klassen importieren, jedoch kommt bei der Ausführung des Programms folgender Fehler:

Error: Could not find or load main class de.irgendwas.JavaFX_Beispiel
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/application/Application


Laut Kommentaren in dem Video hatten noch 13 Andere das Problem, es ist bloß keine Lösung zu finden...

Ich hoffe ich werde hier schlauer...

Vielen Dank

Update: Ich habe in den Arguments in den Run Configurations folgendes eingegeben:
--module-path "PATH/TO/JAVAFX-SDK/LIB" --add-modules=javafx.controls,javafx.fxml   (sollte laut Video noch gemacht werden)

Jetzt kommt folgender Fehler:


Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
java.lang.module.FindException: Module javafx.controls not found


----------



## looparda (20. Jan 2020)

Schau mal hier
https://openjfx.io/openjfx-docs/ 
JavaFX and Eclipse


----------



## OSchriever (20. Jan 2020)

Da wird über den Fehler leider nicht berichtet...


----------



## looparda (21. Jan 2020)

Wenn du du diese Anweisungen befolgst sollte ja auch kein Fehler entstehen...


----------

